# Alpine weather warning



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Now for most of you this post will probably seem obvious as clearly you have more sense than me but twice now we have been freaked out by how quickly the weather can change in the Alps.

The other day on a lovely little spot near lake Irrsee we narrowly avoided disaster with our sun awning. Lovely day by the lake and had just got back to the van when it started to cloud over. Mrs d had some washing out so as it looked like rain i ran out the awning and unusually for me as I'm lazy pegged it down.

The sky turned black and I watched the squall roll off the mountain side towards us but still did nothing! Maybe I thought the pegs would be fine!

Nothing prepared us for what happened next. The wind went from a slight breeze to at least (and I'm not joking) storm force ten in seconds. The awning became a sail but as luck had it I did manage to grab hold of it as the pegs where ripped from the ground. The awning now thrashing around like a demented serpent with me on the end of it actually lifted me of the ground and it was then up to mrs d to try and wind it in. Then came the rain. I say rain but horizontal water fall would describe it better! 30 seconds later and we were wet through. Then came the hail the size of large marbles which hit us so hard it actually drew blood and left us with lots of round bruises.

I knew for certain if I left go that would be it. The awning would be on it's way to Vienna taking the aide of the van and a very expensive sat dome with it.

Eventually mrs d got it in far enough for me to leave go and wind in the last bit but not before one of the legs fell off!

Sadly we hadn't had time to close the roof hatches, door or windows so the inside of the van was a swimming pool but we just looked at each other like drowned rats an laughed until it hurt! 

20 minutes later it passed, the sun came out and normal service resumed.

Today we are parked right on the shore of lake Traunsee and it's been hot and sunny all day. I was about to blow up the dinghy and go for a row when a cloud as black as coal suddenly appeared over the mountain. This time we knew what was coming and put away anything that might blow around and sure enough within two minutea we were in the teeth of a gale. People screaming and hastily packing up everywhere!

Half an hour later is I write this the sky is clear, it's hot and sunny again and unless you had been here you simply wouldn't have believed it.

So for us in the future at the slightest sign of a weather change everything goes inside. Never ever no matter how nice it is would I go for a walk, cycle or out on the bike and leave an awning out while in the Alps. Suggest if your coming here you do likewise!

Just as well I never got the dinghy out but there is still time yet!


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Reminds me of us last year, we were in Switzerland. Sunny 24oC up on Mannlichen, getting sunburnt. The next day, the cows were brought down from the mountains to Interlaken (amazing spectacle) and then the next day it snowed!! The locals sure do know their weather!!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Please take the dinghy out...... we need another story!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I did indeed take the dinghy out in the end although Mrs D wasnt happy until I told her I was insured!

Im afraid its just been glorious sunshine since the storm though! Sorry.

Nothing exciting happened apart from a sea plane landed near me.

Ill try harder tomorrow!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Managed to get a free wifi where we are parked by the lake so just spent 3 hours updating the blog!

Here is a picture of me Dinghy after the storm today!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Such sudden changes are not linked to the Alps either - we have had the same incredible storm then calm all within 20 minutes.....

Mind the awning is exactly what happened to us in the UK AT LONGLEAT 8O - sudden gale and the awning lifted and put a hole through the side of the van where the mounts twisted - expensive job but fortunately covered by insurance.  

Enjoy your travels but do keep an eye as the weather is forecast to continue to be very unpredictable for the next 10 days - better perhaps but still some storms are forecast for next Saturday (although forecasts change frequently)

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Such sudden changes are not linked to the Alps either - we have had the same incredible storm then calm all within 20 minutes.....
> 
> Mind the awning is exactly what happened to us in the UK AT LONGLEAT 8O - sudden gale and the awning lifted and put a hole through the side of the van where the mounts twisted - expensive job but fortunately covered by insurance.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave

The forecast over here is very iffy. Even Slovenia doenst look great and at some point we have to do a mountain pass and then through the Alps. Would be nice to be able to do it in good weather for the views etc.

Still, from what I can gather from whats been going on in the UK we should be thankful!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

"
Nothing exciting happened apart from a sea plane landed near me. "

Did he come to rescue you, Barry? :lol:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Just been reading your blog Barry. Entertaining as usual. I especially liked the bit where you found the exact places that Michelle's parents honeymooned all those years ago and recreated the photo's. I bet that was a bit emotional for her. I would have been blubbing like a baby.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We had a similar experience in Fussen.

We were sat outside in glorious sun when it started to get a bit cloudy and breezy. All of our neighbous started packing their stuff up. We eventually followed and just made it back into the bus before a storm of amazing scale came from nowhere. Everything was fine but we'd left the rear window open and unsecured. The next minute its grabbed by a gust of wind and pulled off to suddenly land with a bang on the bonnet at the other end of the van. After much soaking wet fiddling we managed to get t back on again as it had just been snatched off and not actually broken.

We got away with it as we wouldn't have been happy if the window had hit a neighbours vehicle and caused the 2 inch long and quite deep scratch we got on our bonnet.

Got to agree with Barry, if you're going out for the day in the Alps make sure everything is secure as we weren't the only ones with damage. All the people with awnings pulled them in.

I have never been fully clothed and so wet in my life.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just caught up on your blog Barry  

Really enjoyed it

Aldra


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Cracking tales as always Barry, but yes.......these sudden storms are very frequent both in the alps and slightly further afield. Brother-in-law got caught out in Croatia last year and lost his awning.

As was said earlier - if you leave the van unattended, put everything away......

Carl


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We also had an awning event.

On one of those hot sunny day when a hot gale blows Mrs. Eb was sitting outside. I need some shade she said, it's too hot to sit out in.

Afraid not said I, the awning will take off like a sail. No it won't she informed me. Yes it will, not it won't etc. You are just being difficult etc. etc.

Being a man, naturally I did as I was instructed. I pegged it down as best I could using as many screwdriver as I have, then retired indoors to wait for the event.

Sure enough off it went, pulling one of the legs to bits. I didn't say a single word. Luckily no damage to the van and the awning was easily fixed, but not for a week or so while I allowed her to think about the price of a new one.

I am now permitted to decide when it's not safe to use the awning, Alan.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Someone I know who runs his own bodyshop says he has made a very good living from fixing vans where the awnings have taken off and smashed them to bits. He also does a lot of MX and BMX racing with his kids and always sees vans getting damaged.

He advised me when I got my van that they are sunshades for use in good weather only, and never to left out when you leave the van. or else...


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Also close those rooflights - alpine weather changes within minutes. Every year we hear of at least one couple on site who have gone out leaving their rooflight/s open on a cloudless and sunny day in the Alps and paid the price.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

All good stuff. Thanks for the replies. Motormouth you big wuss!!! 

Actually your right it was very emotional for Michelle seeing places she had only heard of as a child and from an old photo album she has with us over half a century old!

Near Halstatt now deeper into the Alps. It's really atunning here. No wind at all! In fact it's too quiet, way too quiet!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We have experienced that type of weather in Austria near Zell am See.

Very rarely do I leave the awning out and never in the Alps, mountains etc. when we go out for the day.


----------

